# Minature Pfs ?



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

So I've been shooting like 2 1/2 weeks. I'm already seeing slingshots everywhere.
I ran across this in a drawer, holds my tie in place. Haven't needed it in ...years. The first thing I thought when I saw it was, ah a miniature pfs. Rubber bands and spit balls, but still.

Bruno


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh, NOOoooooo ... You've been infected!









Cheers .... Charles


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

you have the sickness!!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ive never worn a noose, neck tie, so i have no idea what it is or how it holds your tie .


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Charles said:


> you have the sickness!!!


Resistance is futile !


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Imperial said:


> ive never worn a noose, neck tie, so i have no idea what it is or how it holds your tie .


the little arc in the middle of the "forks" hangs on a button, usually just below the chest. The tie hangs over the "forks" and is tucked under the chain and the precious stone (black glass) to keep the tie centered. Quite fetching .... D:=


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

Man this is the way to go never stop thinking about you like and love ;-), life is to short


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Only beer will save you now. It's not a cure but will ease the symptoms somewhat... Poor poor fellow

Hype~X Australia


----------

